
Upgrading OpenBSD on a Pentium 133 - 2038AD
https://www.uninformativ.de/blog/postings/2020-06-21/0/POSTING-en.html
======
aquabeagle
While this article is about OpenBSD's floppy support, if you already had
OpenBSD on the machine and working networking, upgrading it without any
external devices is as easy as:

    
    
        ftp -o /bsd.rd https://cdn.openbsd.org/pub/OpenBSD/6.7/i386/bsd.rd
    

Then reboot and at the _boot >_ prompt, just type "bsd.rd".

On 6.6 and newer, just type _sysupgrade_ and that's it.

